# Upgrade 11.3-11.4 OK 11.4-12.1 amnesiac



## trwzm (Oct 25, 2020)

After upgrading from 11.3 to 11.4, the system booted and ran normally.
After upgrading again to 12.1, the system is amnesiac.
Specifically, I cannot login.
I can boot to single user mode, mount the filesystems and make changes.
I obviously skipped a step in the upgrade process but am at a loss about how to proceed from here to fix the problem.
A little guidance would be appreciated.
-Rusty


----------



## trwzm (Oct 25, 2020)

Never mind. I found a reference to cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf, which fixed the login issue.


trwzm said:


> After upgrading from 11.3 to 11.4, the system booted and ran normally.
> After upgrading again to 12.1, the system is amnesiac.
> Specifically, I cannot login.
> I can boot to single user mode, mount the filesystems and make changes.
> ...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 26, 2020)

That step really needs to be in /usr/src/UPDATING...


----------

